# Mahindra 8560



## Angusfarmtn (Mar 6, 2017)

2011 Mahindra starts great small amount of black smoke, after it gets warm still no smoke in pull and running over 1600 rpm. If I allow it to idle, while cutting strings on hay and tractor is idling, it put out bluish smoke. Then pull throttle back to above 1500 or above it clears up and will run all day. Spoke to dealer , they are no sure. Any help be great 

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Angus! How long have you owned it? Has it always done it or is this a new development?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Angusfarmtn,

I suspect that you are not working your diesel hard enough. Diesels love hard work. 

When the engine is idling, keep the rpm's at 1000 rpm minimum. Although your engine may be a bit extreme, all diesels are prone to a phenomena called "wet stacking" or "diesel slobbering". If you have a vertical exhaust and leave it idle long enough, it will spit black smut out the exhaust leaving black spots all over the tractor (and you). This is unburned diesel residue due to the engine not getting hot enough to burn off the residue.


----------



## Angusfarmtn (Mar 6, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum Angus! How long have you owned it? Has it always done it or is this a new development?


Had it for one year, and yes it has always done it..
Thanks so much for help.


----------



## Angusfarmtn (Mar 6, 2017)

One guy in the shop did say that I should keep RPMS higher. But have had several other tractors in the past and none smoke like this in idle after getting the engine warm. I have a New Holland TL80 it does not smoke any, even idling. Another said the fuel may be turned up a little more on the Mahindra??


----------

